# power trim/tilt Yamaha 60 2 stroke



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not really a complex system. electric, hydraulic and mechanical.
Make sure all switches and wires are in order. No corrosion or resistance build up.
Verify motor is operating properly. It can develop a buildup that will prevent
the brushes from doing their job. Ensure there are no leaks and that the reservoir
is filled properly. Look for corrosion on the unit and on the tilt pin that might restrict motion.
Finally, check valves and seals do go bad. the pump can be disassembled and rebuilt.
You will need the shop manual to do the job properly.


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Brett. The rams are as smooth as a baby's behind- no scoring or corrosion. I did find a small leak from the outer seal on one of the trim cylinders, replaced this. At that point, I assumed i would have low fluid level from the leak, but it was full and looked nice and clear. I think you're on to something with the brushes, something is causing the rams to hang up when they're not under load. Is shop manual accessible on line, or do you need a printed copy?? Thanks again, 
Joe


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

So you changed the seal? If you dont squirt fluid on top of the ram before you put the cap on the system can airbind.
Also check your manual release screwon the side.
If it is in fact airbound you may get lucky by opening the manual release screw and lifting the motor all the way up and all the way back down. (Lift with your legs not your back lol)
Then tighten the screw back up and try it


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

^This, it's just air in the system! From improper removing and installing of the ram. 

It has nothing to do with the Motor, either the motor works or it doesn't, Brushes only affect the motor as to weather it works or not, also unless it's an old old one the motors are sealed and there is no way to acess the brushes.


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Guys,
Let me clarify, the issue with the ram for the tilt started awhile ago, so I started to inspect the external components and found some weeping around the port side TRIM RAm, right at the dust cover seal. I assumed that I had been leaking for a while and would be low on Hydraulic fluid and assumed this was the issue(maybe that's what I get for assuming). Anyway, I changed out the external seal without opening the cylinder ( I know, I'd never heard of this either) and then cracked the bolt to fill the res. As soon as I cracked the bolt fluid began running out (boat was level) so I assumed fluid level was not the issue. Sounds like maybe the bad seal allowed air into the system?????  I will try  the manual release screw and lift method this weekend. Creek, got it --didn't understand the meaning of brushes. But yeah, the motor seems to be working fine, I can hear it and she tilts up and just fine when under load. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> unless it's an old old one the motors are sealed


Dangit....showing my age again....  ;D


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > unless it's an old old one the motors are sealed
> 
> 
> Dangit....showing my age again....         ;D


Actually after thinking about it I do believe his brushes are accessible  ;D , but it's still not the brushes!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Thanks Guys,
> Let me clarify, the issue with the ram for the tilt started awhile ago, so I started to inspect the external components and found some weeping around the port side TRIM RAm, right at the dust cover seal. I assumed that I had been leaking for a while and would be low on Hydraulic fluid and assumed this was the issue(maybe that's what I get for assuming). Anyway, I changed out the external seal without opening the cylinder ( I know, I'd never heard of this either) and then cracked the bolt to fill the res. As soon as I cracked the bolt fluid began running out (boat was level) so I assumed fluid level was not the issue. Sounds like maybe the bad seal allowed air into the system?????  I will try  the manual release screw and lift method this weekend. Creek, got it --didn't understand the meaning of brushes. But yeah, the motor seems to be working fine, I can hear it and she tilts up and just fine when under load.
> 
> Thanks again.


How did you change the seal without removing the cylinder (the cap and piston)?
Btw the outer seal is just a wiper, it doesnt hold pressure. Theres another seal in the cap that actually holds the pressure.
Caps gotta come off. .


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

Ahh, the plot thickens..... I changed the wiper then. Believe it or not, I did actually look at the schematic and thought that was a seal. I was a bit surprised (But happy) when the gentleman at the yamaha dealer said I should try this first without opening the cylinder. Should have known better, there are no easy fixes. I am still going to try the release screw method and see if that works. Don't know if i want to open the cylinder until i'm certain there is significant leak. BTW she is a 1997. Thanks.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No problem


----------

